# M6 Toll Road Free if you are in the Caravan Club?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Someone said to me that if you are a member of the CC and are on the M6 toll road, if you show your CC membership card it is free to travel on it? Does anyone know if that is true,i am talking about being in the M/H of course


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not free, reduced to car rate, see this thread (and others before!)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-137027-0-days0-orderasc-toll.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you are in a hurry it might be worth it at the moment. 50mph most of the way on the alternative.

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the CC link

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/my-membership/member-offers/member-offers/m6toll/


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We used the Toll road a few weeks ago and was horrified to be charged as a commercial vehicle at £11.50 where as abroad we are charged as a domestic car.
On the way home I avoided the Toll, saved £11.50, and made better time....


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

A friend of mine has a Vivaro panel van (not m/h) and has been charged as a normal car on several occasions and at other times as a commercial vehicle. One time he was charged as a commercial vehicle he questioned this with the toll operative to be told that it was an error and that the Vivaro van (3 Ton) was classed as car. The next time the person on the toll refused to accept this and insisted he paid the higher amount!

I believe the system they use has a beam or camera (as you approach the booth) that measures the distance from the centre of the front wheel to a point where the beam passes above the vehicles bodywork and uses this to determine the class and therefore cost.

My friend realised that potentially the times he was charged as a car was when the van was fully loaded. Now he brakes as he crosses the beam and generally only gets charged as a car! Just watch what is behind you if you try this!

I use the Toll road quite a bit during work time and certainly prefer it to the endless roadworks on the main M6, but then I claim back the tolls fees. If I was in my Motorhome I would be quite content to sit at 50mph, provided it was flowing freely.

Mark


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*toll*

When I collected our motorhome, it was about £8 a trip, Even for a SWB VW T5 that is not much more than a Range Rover or Audi Q7.

I saved £24 by not using the toll. One van one way, two the trip back.

At £11.50 it is just far too expensive unless in a big hurry. But, you usually get caught up further down or up.

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

The M6 toll is free for a designated vehicle if your classed as disabled and are in the vehicle at the time. Even though I qualify, I disagree with these freebies, and reduced rates for select groups. The tolls should be reduced for all vehicles, they are way too high for the distance involved.

Incidentlally, on our way down from the north to Folkestone the M6 had been closed between J2 - J4 with long tailbacks due to an accident we used our alternate route of cutting across the country from the M6 to M1 via the A50 dual carriageway at Stoke


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Heading up to the M6 from Suffolk, I always use the M1 A50 route as it is just as quick most of the time. Would not even consider using the van on the M6 toll due to the outrageous cost. It is so expensive that not surprising not many people use it


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup, M6 - A50 - M1 - M11 - M25 Bit more mileage but never been held up.


----------

